# Where can I find good headphones for the shop?!



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a pair of shooting ear muffs that I bought for $15 that keep out almost ALL the noise, but they don't play my music.

I bought three different noise-cancelling "studio" headphones that totally cover the ear. I RETURNED each because they don't block enough outside noise and the noise-cancelling feature only adds a hissing sound.

I bought a pair of WorkTunes despite the mixed reviews… they block out all the noise but the music quality with my ipod was *TERRIBLE!* So I returned them too.

The best solution I've found so far are the ear buds from my ipod under my shooting ear muffs… this blocks out the noise and gives me great audio quality… but its very uncomfortable for long periods of time.

*What am I supposed to do??!!*

Why hasn't someone made headphones that block out the nose but also have decent speakers inside them? It doesn't seem that difficult. I don't even need a radio, I just use my ipod.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Have you thought of just sticking your ear buds in your ears since you plan to use your I Pod? Just a thought.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

There are a whole line of earbuds called canalphones that are more like earplugs with small acoustic chambers inside that play the music. I own a pair made by ultimate ears, but shure, klipsch, bose, skull candy, etc. all make pairs. Mine are rated at 26 dB passive attenuation, which is about the same as a pair of foam earplugs. I work with my planer going and my mp3 player at about 10% of max volume with no problems. They are not cheap, however. Probably at least $70 to get in to the less expensive ones.


----------



## JerrySats (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a pair of the Ryobi battery powered Noise Canceling HeadPhones , they work great at cutting the noise down . Mostly use them with out the battery which runs the microphone part of the headphones . That lets you have a conversation with someone with out removing the HPs . As for the music part , the sound doesn't get very loud , so if that's what you're looking for , these aren't the HPs for you . I doubt very much you'll find a NC HP that lets you listen to music loudly . I think that kinda goes against the whole NCing thing .


----------



## bfaubion (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a pair of noise isolating (fit in the ear) ear buds I got from Costco for $20. They are comfortable
enough that I wear them all day long and the sound is great. I still use ear muffs over them when
running my planer and other loud machines. 
The ones Costco has on their website right now look very similar to mine but it are a different brand.

-Bryan


----------



## gfolley (Mar 17, 2009)

Ramsey Electronics has a low power FM transmitter that I use with my "Work Tunes". This will also do away with the wire between your earbuds and MP3 player. The kit is easy to build and has a range of about 250' depending on the structure. I have mine hooked to my computer and play Itunes or any internet music source. This also lets anyone with a radio or other "Work Tunes" listen to the same music.

http://www.ramseyelectronics.com/cgi-bin/commerce.exe?preadd=action&key=FM10C

Hope this helps.


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

I bought a pair of Koss "The Plug" ear buds for about $5 some years ago, then several spares since they were good. They are a bit like ear plugs - roll the foam to compress, then it expands to fill your ear. And pretty good sound, perhaps a touch heavy on bass for my taste. Good enough for blocking sound on an airplane, but not good enough to block shop sounds.

So start with these for the music, then get comfortable sound-deadening muffs to go over them. DON'T expect muffs with speakers to sound good. Instead, get some buds you like, and some muffs that are comfortable and kill sound, and you're golden.


----------



## devnull (Feb 11, 2010)

I use Motorola T820 Bluetooth Stereo Headset. They cut most of the noise out, I have it paired with my PC but you can also use it with your mobile phone.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00154GNJC/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000BBE9C8&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1GDEB4YYDX5Q1CYXV9S0


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I find it impossible to focus on my work and listen to music at the same time…..........everytime some ass seems to think that he/she can multitask….................I wind up paying for it

ear protection that plays music is nothing more then stupid when trying to focus on router bits, kick backs, measurements, grain direction, joinery…..................those who beg to differ…........thier work is most often more expensive then it should have been.

music should always be a mild distraction, never the focus.

in the end, inherint background noise is always going to be the "partner", the wife, the nag, the MIL, the FIL, the SIL, the DIL, the cousin, the aunt, so if up to me, I save the ear phones and music for the hammock and pretend they all dont exist ?


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh Man, the worktunes was coming up fast on my "Tools I Want" list. I was that close to buying a pair off amazon. Thanks for the heads up.

Actually, I had read some negative reviews and settled on the Bilsom. They have a good reputation, especially from former worktunes owners- slightly pricey but doable.

http://www.amazon.com/Bilsom-1015543-Stereo-Hi-Vis-Earmuff/dp/B0027DIHZS


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

*Blake*,

Have you tried the very same setup you are using now but substituting the Apple In-Ear Headphones for the standard ones?

They are very comfortable for long periods of time (They are the only ones I use and I often do listen do audiobooks and podcasts for hours a day.) and you have the inline remote on the wire.

Jojo


----------



## jiji (Aug 11, 2010)

I wear hearing aids so ear buds are out for me. I had some muffs from work and a few head sets that were broken. I took the speakers off one of the old headsets and put them behind the stuffing in the muffs. That gave them a more mellow sound and work well for mowing the lawn, shop work and I can still listen to Rush on the radio.


----------



## ocwoodworker (Mar 5, 2010)

Why can't someone invent a blue tooth MP3 and WiFi enabled gizzmo for us simple minded folks. I listen to Pandora radio on my Iphone on a docking station in my shop. I hear ya. I was just looking at a pair you so eloquently gave the thumbs down on. Thanx for the frustration saver.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

*Ryobi Audio Plus RP4530*

















http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/HOWARD-LEIGHT-BY-SPERIAN-Electronic-Ear-Muff-3WU32?Pid=search


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

IMHO fancy ear muffs fall into the gadget section.

Buy a $2 set of earplugs on a string, put them in when you need them and pull them out when you're done.

I'm with moron, the slighest distraction in a shop can turn into the biggest accident. Besides, if your busy listening to a song, how are you supposed to think through the problems of the world.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I got two sets of AO Safety Blockade earbuds (reviewed here on LumberJocks) on a special at Woot.com, and I'm mostly overjoyed with them. They're in-ear, so not everyone can wear them, but they do a great job at blocking out the sound, and are good enough for listening to podcasts.

Unfortunately, that blowout on Woot was probably the last of the inventory, as every search for them shows them as "out of stock".

I've heard good things about the Etymotic ear buds, but don't have personal experience, and they are pricey.


----------



## traveler (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd rather go to that ipod driving regular speakers at a decent sound level and covering/plugging my ears for the noisy bits. Noisy bits usually mean machines are running and I'd rather not have distractions for that.

Another way to go might be the canalphones as mentioned by Rip and throw on a set of muffs just for the noisy bits. Plugs in ears do a great job, but I've seen noisy industrial areas take this double-bag approach and it can make a difference.

Do think through your cord management. Loose cords flapping in the breeze can get snagged, but you've probably already noticed that.


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

Back when i spent a considerable amount of time playing the drums, i used a regular set of headphones that i disected and implanted into a set of gunphones. This worked really well, but if you are looking for something wireless that will not work.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

I use a set of sony earbuds that wrap around your ear. They work great and you really can't tell you've got em on. You can get them at radio shack for about $10. You may also look into the "skull candy" brand of ear buds. I am also on a sport bike forum and have heard nothing but good things about them. Everyone says they are still comfortable even with a full faced helmet on.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I only use ear plugs. I spent quite a few years running mowing equipment on a golf course, in fact Blake only a few miles from you in Aptos, and I like them because they muffle the damaging noise they still allow you to hear the machine. If something starts making unusual noises you can still hear it and stop the machine before something goes really wrong. I do have a radio in the shop as well and am still able to hear it along with the machinery and be protected all at the same time. I think that a 100% canceling set of plugs, muffs etc are an accident waiting to happen


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the input everyone.

But I wasn't really looking for a safety lecture, I know what I'm doing and I know the risks I'm taking. Just because you don't feel safe holding a vibrating pad sander while listening to music doesn't mean I can't. Sheesh.

Jojo, I like your suggestion. I know Apple makes really good products (I use a Mac) so I would expect great audio and sound isolation from them if its what they claim. I will look into it, thanks.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

You're welcome, *Blake*.

Safety is always something to take in consideration while in the shop but you've always strike me as somebody who takes this matters very seriously. I don't think you of all people has to be lectured on that.

Though you'll be glad to know that the last iteration of Apple's in-ear headphones have a cable quite short compared to the former generation. If you do as I do when biking and put the wire inside your shirt, the physical danger is close to inexistent. Just gotta take care of the distractions but sanding is no such a big deal.

By the way, we're still waiting on the sideboard finale, don't make us suffer anymore, please.

Jojo


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

TONS of sanding to do on it still. Hence the need for a "distraction." I've been kind of putting it off… sorry.



P.S. Whats with the anonymity? Are you in witness protection? Its good to see you're still lurking anyway.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I recently bought a pair of V-Moda Vibe earbuds ($40 @ Costco) for my MP3 player and found them to be extremely comfortable. They block out a fair amount of background noise on their own but I put a 30-year old pair of shooting earphones over them in the shop. With this combination, I don't hear hardly any of the equipment noise except between songs even with the MP3 volume down to around half-volume.

I found the combination reasonably comfortable while grinding away at my granite counter top this weekend even while wearing a dust mask and full face shield.


----------



## damageinc (Jul 18, 2010)

Blake

Here is what I wear when using the sander with the stereo on in the back ground. I can hear the music ok if it is loud enough. They really block out the loudest sounds well.

http://www.surefire.com/EP3-Sonic-Defenders

I also wear them when I'm doing sporting clays and hunting. I am able to hear conversations normally and can still hear my dog move though the corn and grass but they keep the loud part of hunting down considerably.

When I mow the lawn I have a pair of headphones that are like the ones you have above, but no radio, only a 1/8" input plug. I have a very large lawnmower and it really screams. I got them from Duluth Trading Company. The sound isn't great, but I'm ok with it considering the alternative of nothing.

For the price I would try the Sonic Defenders and see what you think. I'm happy with mine.

I'm a big fan of the work you do. Can't wait to see your credenza progress.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Blake…..I wasnt trying to give a safety lecture. I just remembered another supplier we used to use. Lab Safety Supply. They have some good products and fairly reasonable prices. You might give them a look.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I wasn't referring to you MedicKen. Thanks for the input I appreciate it. I was referring to the people who, instead of answering my question, suggested that It was taboo ("stupid") for even asking.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought, was given. gifted, military artillery grade ear phones and am pretty sure most USA places that sell serious ear phones that "quentch" hard baliistic sounds simillat too woodworking "opps"....... will selll them you ear phones. I can put mine on and hear the birds picking seed but if that "BANG" goes off, they kick in and I suffer "ZERO" hearing damage…............they are perfect and I highly recommend them.

When I was young and I wanted to study, I thought I could focus with background noise, music, and I am quite sure that at the time I thought I was right much to the agast of my father, but time has shown me that I was wrong and that anyone can listen to music and relax…......................most do…..........arent very serious about much ?,,,,,,,,,,,the "odd" ball can do both ?

When I listen to music, I simply up the decimal level of the volume dial, to the point that anything like a plane shaving from a hand tool that fell on the floor, dances to the beat of the woofer…......."GRIN" ..........I love my music but I also know when to trun it off….........put on ear phones….......and play with tools that can mame a man.

In between lectures I decide whats safe, .......not you, .........not my green ass employee …..............nor my wife, ...............nor my kids. "I decide". You asked a question and I gave you my 2 cents. Why ask a question if you are not prepared for an answer you might not want to hear ?Those piss ass little BS speakers some marketing guru told the millions "sound good"...................lied…........Buy a nice set of tunes and make your neighbor the envy of their own ears…............

I did.

To me, you either focus on your work, or you listen to music and think about your work but never both at the same time. Those who think they can do both never excell at either.

2 pennies 4 my thoughts so do what works for you.

Its a fun hobby and a tough living.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

The problem is that you are projecting your experience on everyone else.

"You either focus on your work, or you listen to music and think about your work but never both at the same time. Those who think they can do both never excell at either."

I "think" I both listen to music and work at the same time… in fact I do most of the time. I guess I will just never excel in woodworking. Oh well.


----------



## damageinc (Jul 18, 2010)

Blake

Did you ever find anything that works for you? I'm going to be doing a lot of sanding in the near future and am wondering if you found anything you are happy with.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Check out Shure earbuds … i know im late to the post … theyre pricy but they work really well with an Ipod, i have the C2 or the E2 with the "small size" rubber things (you can order small, med,large).


----------



## mpatrick (Oct 18, 2010)

i use peltor tactical 7 headphones, they are active, so loud noise and bam they go quiet. I have a radio in the shop and can hear it just fine until i start using a tool, or the dc turns on. We sell peltor products at work so I have been trying to test the different models.


----------



## gko (Jul 8, 2009)

I would go to headphone.com or headroom.com, both same site. A ton of headphones with reviews and ratings on them. I'm a music teacher and need my ears so I'm always looking for ways to protect my ears. Normally I use what looks like ear buds type ear plugs that are attached with a plastic cord that I hang around my neck. I tried noise cancelling but they work only for the lower frequencies but its the upper frequencies that kill your ear. Upper frequencies are too short to effectively cancel and some actually increase if they are back in phase. They generally cut upper frequencies physically by the action of the ear muffs which is moderate.

I find ear buds the best because they cut much more of the upper frequencies compared to noise canceling. I have several pairs and find them extremely effective. 1. they have to fit right. Buy ear buds with several types and sizes to fit different ears. My Shure, Etymotics and Sennheisers came with several and found the right ones in each. 2. you have to push them in quite far. I can usually get them in far enough. Some have said to pull the top/back of your ear with the other hand and try to push them in. My Etymotic 6i (bought 4 years ago at 135 but has come down to 85) came with 3 ribbed rubber/silicone and a foam tip. 6i is the most efficient headphone and works really well with ipod type devices without getting an amplifier. Plays too loud for some airline but I have a headphone amp or a volume control that I can reduce the volume with.

My Shure SE580 bought two years at $375 (retail $595) is mainly for my enjoyment but is about as effective as the Etymotic. It is heavenly to listen to. I also bought a Sennheiser for $50 from Best Buy that came with three sizes of ear buds when I thought I lost the Etymotic for my wife to use on our trip. Later found it in the suitcase. But it is almost as good as the other two in cutting out the noise.

I hope I'm not too late to help some.


----------



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

I just got these Sennheiser RS120 On-Ear 926MHz Wireless RF Headphones with Charging Cradle we have dish tv
with sirus xm radio the head phones have a 300 ft range. Just got from Amazon. They work great.


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 10, 2014)

I've got experience with both Vic Firth Headphones for Durmmers and Etymotic ER4 earphones. I've also used the Bose active noise cancelling headphones and a few others, but the Firth's and Etymotics I use regularly.

Both are good at cancelling external noise-as memory serves the Vic Firth's (basically the same as shooter's headphones with speakers) have 29 dB attenuation, the Etymotics are about 23 dB. The Etymotics have amazing sound quality (as they should for $300), the Firth's are listenable but not great. The biggest problem I have with the Firth's is that they are warm. I use them when drumming and listening to a metronome or track and can only wear them for 10 minutes or so on a cool day before they become uncomfortably warm. The Etymotics are great, and even better when combined with custom-molded ear pieces. I use them when I work out and on airplanes-comfortable for hours.

That being said, I tend to agree that I prefer focusing on the task at hand when doing dangerous stuff.


----------



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

The Rs 120 are $95 with tax included. Amazon prime right now. I'm going to use when I mow my lawn also.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

I love my Work Phones and play a local 70's FM station.
works for me.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

I use Sennheiser 140s. I can't compare with others but I've used them for several years and I like them. I think the over-the-ear style is the way to go for comfort over long periods in the shop and for good ambient noise reduction. Next time I buy I will look for ones with built-in blue tooth.


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

Which is uncomfortable, the ear pods or the ear muffs?


----------

